# selling a uk reg car



## nellieK (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi Our English neighbour, who has residency in Portugal and a Portuguese driving licence, wants to buy our UK registered RHD car. The plan is for us to drive to Portugal, sell it to him and then he would matriculate it. He is willing to pay the ISV. The trouble is he needs to have the UK log book in his name to matriculate the car.
We are not sure how we can manage this. Any suggestions?
thanks


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

Sell it to him (at your address?) while it's still in the UK? Though it does create potential insurance issues.


----------



## nellieK (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi Richard, Yes the problem is with our Insurance. I am asking our Insurance company about that.


----------



## Strontium (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi, If you have the UK reg doc in your name then you can do an interweb DVLA transfer to him/her/they so he/she/they then get a V5 sent to whatever UK address they want and you may do this when the vehicle is in Portugal. Big problem for a non-UK resident is not allowed to drive a UK reg vehicle ( some lee way is permitted).


----------



## RichardHenshall (Jul 26, 2009)

Strontium said:


> ... a non-UK resident is not allowed to drive a UK reg vehicle ...


Can you link to an authoritative source to evidence this?

I realise it's the other way round but as a non-Portuguese resident I have never driven anything other than a Portuguese car in Portugal.


----------

